# Natural Gas Grillers..



## Nova5 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm looking for a device i saw on one of the various forums i haunt.. It was a in wall plug that has a gas line run to it, you plug the connection for the grill into it to supply gas to the grill. and can pull the plug when done. there is a switch/valve on it that allows it to be shut off and turned on with a simple twist. I vaugley recall it as the Plug One or Gas One but can't seem to find it through google on that. Its usable on any outdoor device (just have to hook the device to its hose/connection) Typically used outdoors.

Any idea what I'm talkin about?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like some type of 'quick connect' I've never seen one, might be neat.
I would check with your gas company. Also with your Homeowner's Insurance Company before installing however. One or both my frown on the idea...


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 29, 2007)

It was an ingenious connection box. looks like it had some sort of lock lever that created a pressure lock, without the lock engadged the inner seal locked and prevent gas flow.


----------



## Nova5 (Apr 14, 2007)

Success! I found it!

PLUG1 - Maxitrol Company


figures.. I kept looking for Plug ONE not Plug1... And they never used "Plug One" on their site. some days......


----------

